# [Gesucht] Kaufempfehlung für 20/24 Port Switch



## Maverick306 (5. Juli 2010)

*[Gesucht] Kaufempfehlung für 20/24 Port Switch*

Guten Morgen,

ich suche ein switch mit möglichst 20 oder 24 Ports für eine Clan-Lan. Noob wie ich bin kenne ich mich natürlich mit allem aus, nur nicht damit.

Bisher hab ich nur gelesen "nimm D-link" oder "ich nehm netgear". Da ich damit nix anfangen kann, sondern gerne so etwas mehr erfahren würde bzw Qualitativ hochwertige Beratung benötige, such also nun hier meine Hilfe 

Preisvorstellung liegt bei möglichst UNTER 100€, da es nur für eine Clan-Lan ist und ansonsten wahrscheinlich bei mir im Schrank schwarz anläuft da es sich langweilen wird. (vielleicht sollte das Switch auch direkt in Schwarz sein )

So: dann gebt mir mal empfehlungen ihr, die ihr mehr wissen davon habt 

€dit: Jetzt seh ich erst den "*Internet und Netzwerk" *bereich*
@ mod: bitte verschieben - sorry 
*


----------



## Lesso (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gesucht] Kaufempfehlung für 20/24 Port Switch*

Also ich bin mit D-Link generell etwas vorsichtig (eigene schlechte Erfahrungen), aber der hier:

>>>klick<<<

...scheint mir recht gute Bewertungen zu haben und ist für ca. 65€ (inklusive Versandt) in deiner Preisklasse. 
Auf Amazon, Geizhals und Ciao, gaben die Kunden meist die beste Bewertung, oder zumindestens 80% aufwärts.
Kleinere Mängel wurden nur in der schlechten Montage des 19" Rahmens an Wänden usw. ausgemacht, was aber für dich auf einer LAN-Party doch eher uninteressant sein dürfte.

Greetz, lesso


----------



## Maverick306 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gesucht] Kaufempfehlung für 20/24 Port Switch*

Schaut schonmal nicht schlecht aus. Hab mir den Link mal abgespeichert, werd aber noch warten falls hier noch jemand ist der Erfahrung mit Switches und Netgear (oder anderen herstellern hat).

Das der D-Link schlecht an Wände montierbar ist, ist wie du schon gesagt hast Wayne


----------



## Lokke (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gesucht] Kaufempfehlung für 20/24 Port Switch*

100 MBit:
TP-Link - (SF1008D)TP-Link - (SF1008D) TP-Link (SF1024) - 24 Port Switch 19" AW2711433 - lets-sell!

1000 MBit:
TP-Link - (SG1024D) TP-Link (SG1024) - 24 Port Gigabit Switch 19" AW3015961 - lets-sell!

Läuft wie ne 1.


----------



## Maverick306 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gesucht] Kaufempfehlung für 20/24 Port Switch*

@ Lokke:

Kannst du nen wenig ausführlicher sein bitte 

Einfach nur Links reinklatschen is zwar toll, aber ich wüsst gerne halt die vor und nachteile. Weils mich gerade wundert das der eine 38€ kommt und der andere 98€


----------



## ShadowAMD (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gesucht] Kaufempfehlung für 20/24 Port Switch*

HI, 

das währe jetzt meine Frage gewessen. 

Willst du 100 Mbit oder 1000Mbit daten übertragung ??

Je nach dem müssen für die 1000ener die Netzwerkkarten kompitabel sein und die Kabel müssen stimmen. 

Was aber sinvoll ist wenn ihr viele Daten im Netzwerk rum schiebt. 

Ich mache auch öfters Lan Partys und wir haben 2x 24 Port Switche (waren geschenkt) die sind auch nur 100 Mbit und wir kommen klar jedoch war es bei mir machmal Kritischen wenn bei mir der Server auf dem PC lief, daten gezogen wurden und ich selber noch gespielt habe, dan waren die Latenzen meist etwas höher jedoch ist soweit noch alles im Grünenn Bereich geblieben und es ist nichts schlimmes passiert  

Hmm, also ich hab von D-Link bis jetzt nur gutes Gehört, aber eine eigenen Meinung habe ich nicht. 

Schau dich mal selber ein bischen um im Preisvergleich einfach 24 Port switch eingeben und ein bischen die bewertungen der Geräte durch lesen.

MFG


----------



## maGic (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gesucht] Kaufempfehlung für 20/24 Port Switch*

Hallo

Ist Lautheit auch wichtig?

da 19" Switch meist mit laute Lüfter bestückt. Grund: Die ist für 24/7 Betrieb ausgelegt



Grüsse
Matt


----------



## ShadowAMD (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gesucht] Kaufempfehlung für 20/24 Port Switch*

Hi, 

stimmt, da hab ich jetzt garnicht dran gedacht, naja es gibt auch manche leute die auf eine Lan kommen und haben laute PCs haben da hört man das nicht mehr  

und der Strom verbrauch, da wir wir immer ne Lan machen is es nich so wichtig wie viel Strom wir verbrauchen da zieht so en switch 42Watt 

die neueren ziehen weniger, bzw. mein 8 Port Switch zieht 11 Watt xD

MFG


----------



## maGic (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Gesucht] Kaufempfehlung für 20/24 Port Switch*

ja, ich dachte an meine alte 3com HUB StackII TX100 aus 1995.
Die läuft noch und ist recht laut. (meine kumpel klagt)

Allerdings wenn meine PC zur Lan Party kommt , dann soll ich euch Headset oder Ohrstöpsel verteiilen 

Netgear wurde in Industrie häufiger benutzen wegen Zuverlässigkeit.
Allerdings ist bei diese Fall ist diese Faktor unwichtig.

Grüsse


----------

